# Appetizers



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Found this recipe in those mini recipe books "Halloween food, fun, & crafts"

Haunted Taco tarts

1 tbsp vegetable oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 lb ground turkey or ground beef
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp salt
Egg yolk paint (recipe follows)
1 pkg (15 oz.) refrigerated pie crusts
1 egg whit
1/3 cup chopped tomato
1/3 cup taco-flavored shredded cheese

Heat oil in large skillet over medium heat. Add onion; cook until tender. Add turkey or beef; cook until turkey or beef is no longer pink (browned), stirring occasionally. Stir in garlic, oregano, chili powder, & salt; set aside.
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Lightly grease baking sheets. Prepare Egg Yolk Paint; set aside.
On lightly floured surface, roll 1 pie crust to 14 in diameter. Using 3 in Halloween cookie cutter, cut out pairs of desired shapes. Repeat with second pie crust, rerolling dough if necessary. Place half of shapes on prepared baking sheets. Brush edges with egg white. Spoon about 1 tbsp taco mixture onto each shape. Sprinkle with about 1 tsp tomato & 1 tsp cheese. Top with remaining matching shapes; press edges to seal. Decorate with Egg Yolk Paint. Bake 10-12 min. or until golden brown. makes 14 tarts

Egg Yolk paint
4 egg yolks, divided
4 tsp water, divided red, yellow, blue, & green liquid food colorings
Place 1 egg yolk in each of 4 small bowls. Into each bowl, add 1 tsp water & 1 -3 drops of food coloring; beat lightly.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Cocktail shrimp brain
Basically it's canned shrimp, cream cheese, sour cream, chopped green onion, cocktail sauce, unflavored gelatin mixed together & placed in a brain jello mold. Tastes great, but looks digusting (like I would picture a brain to look )

I don't have the recipe with me, but if you're interested I can post it later.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

gennifyr said:


> I'm looking for appetizer recipes that have a Halloween theme. Any ideas?


My best friend, Professer GOOGLE recommends the following!

http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hrappetizers.htm

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/halloween/boo_tiful.htm

http://www.rexanne.com/hwn-food.html

etc.....


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Oooh good links!

Thanks


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I always make this veggie tray....there's no pic on the site, but basically it's a cauliflower brain with a hole carved in the middle for the dip. I take radishes with the roots still on, peel them and use a drop of food coloring in the center, they make great eyeball garnishes.

http://carlah11.tripod.com/recps/braindip.html


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

ha ha, forgot I had a pic of the brain dip... guess we used olives on the front of the eyeballs last year!

http://www.sinisterspace.com/profile.php?sub_section=pic&id=62&sub_id=398


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Jackielantern, can you post that recipe?


----------



## bayou reaper (Mar 12, 2005)

Mummified shrimp

Posted it before everytime I make it everyone loved it.

20 Jumbo shrimp, peeled deveined,leaving tail on (medium will get tuff)
10 Slices smoked bacon
Barbeque seasoning to taste

Cut bacon slices in half. Wrap around shrimp using a toothpick to hold in place.
Take a pan lined with foil. Set a wire rack in pan (so shrimp will not sit in grease). Place shrimp on wire rack and sprinkle with barbeque seasoning. Turn over and sprinkle other side. Let stand 10 minutes while the oven is preheating to 450 degrees. Cook in oven 10 to 15 minutes to fully cook bacon. 
Don't overcooked shrimp will become chewy. Don't forget to remove toothpicks.

Sauce to lift mummy curse. Take some of that green ketchup, a little horseradish, worshire sauce , lemon juice, salt,and pepper. Mix together serve with shrimp or other seafood.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Bayou Reaper - What bbq seasoning do you use? Do you mean barbecue sauce?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

*I think this is right?*

Not sure if this is the exact recipe (mine is at home), I haven't made it since last halloween, but it sounds right. I didn't remember the tomato soup though. I will double check at home tonight.
Shrimp Mold:
http://www.fbnr.com/Recipes/035/4384001035.htm


----------



## bayou reaper (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey colmmo it's a dry spice found in spice area. It is usually in a larger container than regular spices. Also great in New Orleans version of BBQ shrimp.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

*Here are some appetizer recipes*

Petrfied Cheese log:
Mix 5 ounces blue cheese with 2 or 3 drops of blue food coloring,then combine with 5 ounces softened cream cheese,Roll into log,and wrap in plastic,Refridgerate until firm,unwrap,and roll log in black sesame seeds and serve with crackers.

Also if you like blue cheese,here is another easy recipe for Blue cheese rolls.My husbands Grandmother use to make these,but with homemade rolls.
I make these on a regular basis without the blue food coloring of course...lol

Blue cheese rolls:

1)can pillsbury rolls
1) 5 ounce blue cheese
1) stick of butter 
blue food coloring
cupcake pan

Preheat oven 350
1 can of Pillsbury rolls, cut in quarters set aside,melt 1 stick of butter over low heat,then add 5 ounce blue cheese,make sure all lumps are melted,then add 3 drops of blue food coloring,stir till yo get a nice dark color,then pour some of the butter just to cover bottom of each cupcake holder,then add 4 small rolls to each cup,pour same amount of butter on top of the rolls,and bake for at least 15 to 20 minutes.


Tip:
For Deviled eggs,if you want to add more of a aged look,boil your eggs in Dark tea,once they are boiled,make cracks on eggs and put them back in the tea till the desired color you want,It will make them look like veins.

Monterey Cheese crisp:
1 Lb. Monterey jack cheese softened
cayenne pepper or chili powder

Cut cheese into 1/4 inch thick slices,then cut slices into circles,useing a 1 1/2-inch thick round cookie cutter,place cheese rounds 3 inches apart on a non stick baking sheet(cheese will spread while baking),sprinkle with cayenne pepper or chili powder.
Bake in preheated 400 degree oven for 10 minutes or untill golden brown(do not over bake)
Remove crisps with a spatula and cool on paper towels.

No bake cookies:
You could name it Dracula pooh or mummy pooh
2 cups sugar
3 Tbsp cocoa
1 stick of butter
1/2 cup of milk
3 cups of quick oats
1 tsp. Vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/2 nuts(optional)
Add sugar,cocoa,butter,milk and bring to a boil 2 minutes,remove from heat and Add oats,followed by vanilla,peanut butter,nuts,mix well,drop on wax paper,cool room temperature.


~Dee~


----------

